# Seiten Icon



## Gorlh (8. April 2007)

Hallo

Ich suche eine Methode ein kleines Icon für die Seite einzufügen.
Ich meine das kleine Icon, dass Links von der Url steht.
Wie kann ich das machen?


Mfg
gorlh


----------



## Gumbo (8. April 2007)

Sie werden Favicon genannt und über ein link-Element in ein HTML-Dokument eingebunden:
	
	
	



```
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="…">
```


----------



## Gorlh (8. April 2007)

Ok ich danke werde es demnächst ausprobieren.
Und wie groß darf das Favicon maximal sein?


Mfg
gorlh


----------



## Maik (8. April 2007)

Hi,

http://www.favicons.de/#erst


----------

